# Watanabe/Martell Nessmuk



## Dave Martell

So here's a really different knife that came in for a handle. The knife came to me without a handle, just a tang to work with a rough idea as to what was required. The customer had commissioned Watanabe to make him a Nessmuk knife. _(In case you don't know who Nessmuk is - check him out). 
_
I was to make a handle to match the blade. Watanabe being Japanese added a marked design influence to this style of knife but I was completely lost as to what to do for my part. The customer pretty much left it in my hands with some gentle nudges for ideas but still nothing clicked. Over 8 months passed and I just couldn't figure this one out, then it hit me, that I should do a Japanese inspired handle -duh! My thought was that since the blade was obviously Japanese knife tradition inspired, and since I do my knifemaking inspired by Japanese blades, that I should use this as the connection. So what you see here is my blend on my USA handle making work and what I get from Japanese hunting knife inspirations. 

The wood is Hawaiian Signature (sourced from Stefan Keller) and African Blackwood ferrule (sourced from Burl Source) 


I'm hoping (nay - praying) that the customer likes it, I'm nervous about this one. :scared4:

So here it is, the Watanabe/Martell Nessmuk knife....


----------



## markenki

That look awesome! It's the perfect handle for that knife. I don't see anything I would want to change.


----------



## echerub

I think it looks great and it looks like it'll be well-suited for use out in the bush


----------



## K-Fed

Looks pretty spot on to me. The handle fits the curves and overall look of the blade perfectly.


----------



## add

The flared handle butt is inspired and those materials really gel Mr Martell.

Exceptional work!


----------



## obtuse

looks good to me!


----------



## Lucretia

Beautiful!


----------



## brainsausage

Awesome Dave! Beautiful work!


----------



## DeepCSweede

I probably would have gone with a more rustic stag handle, but what is interesting is that the handle you have created with the Hawaiian Signature has a texture like horn. Very nicely done Dave. Way to bring East and West together.

What are the specs on that knife? The blade looks a little long for a what I have seen in nessmuk style knives. 

My grandfather was a big fan of his and I remember him talking about his writing about canoes. As a trapper and river and lake guide, canoeing was a way of life for him.


----------



## wenus2

That's badass Dave. It looks very natural.
Beautiful work, and nice wood selection.


----------



## Eamon Burke

If I owned a knife like that, I'd drive a ways out of town to find some brush to hack through.

Nicely done.


----------



## Dave Martell

Oh man I forgot to measure the knife's length, damn. Maybe I can get this info from the customer. 

BTW, thanks for all the kind words folks, it's reassuring.


----------



## El Pescador

Great Job Dave!


----------



## Gator

As usual I'm late, but superb job Dave  
Dunno about driving in the bush, but I'll find something to cut with it.


----------



## bprescot

That guy yours Gator? If so it's spectacular! Great job Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

Gator's got all the cool toys.


----------



## kalaeb

You would be hard pressed to find any dislikes on that one. Great work!


----------



## DeepCSweede

Gator - What's the length on that blade? What made you think to use Watanabe for a Nessmuk? I am impressed.


----------



## Gator

yeah, the creature is mine. Wanted a nesmuk, and for some reason decided on medium size, and had to be aogami2, because I wanted medium/light use knife(in aogami2). Watanabe became obvious choice at that point. Just had to convince him to do it for me. Then Dave for the handle. I'll post specs when I get home, don't remember them now.


----------



## Gator

Here's what Iv'e sent to Watanabe, includes specs:




And this is what came back and went to Dave


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Sweet Gator, congrats.

Nice work Dave. I think the handle looks great with the blade (shape and materials).


----------



## Dave Martell

Gator said:


> Here's what Iv'e sent to Watanabe, includes specs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is what came back and went to Dave




I would've guessed it was bigger, the thing seems massive. I really like it a lot.


----------



## Dave Martell

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Nice work Dave. I think the handle looks great with the blade (shape and materials).




Thanks


----------



## Wagstaff

You got very little direction and came up with that? Never was anything to be nervous about!


----------



## EdipisReks

i think it looks great!


----------



## Dave Martell

You guys are just easy to please.


----------



## Crothcipt

I think you should have made a handle like this one






Talk about some thing that would have been totally different. :trickydicky:


----------



## Dave Martell

Here's the Zknives review of the Watanabe/Martell Nessmuk....

http://zknives.com/knives/kitchen/ktknv/watanabe/watanabensmk.shtml






Image gallery - http://zknives.com/cpg14/thumbnails...=&caption=on&older_than=&keywords=on&type=AND


----------



## Dave Martell

I so want this knife.:biggrin:


----------



## Mike Davis

Oh...that. is....just ...damn. Love it!!! Fantastic job!!! Props to you Dave, and the maker at Watanabe also!!!


----------



## ChiliPepper

Well done, that's a gorgeous knife! Blade and handle blend amazingly well and give the knife a real "outback" feel. Congratulations to makers and owner!


----------

